# Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT - I'm impressed!



## Strobe the globe (May 11, 2012)

I've been using my new Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT flash on my 60D, with impressive results. It's my first Speedlite flash that I've actually owned, and I'm very happy with it. I'm particularly impressed with it's power when I am zoomed in to 200mm. Not only am I getting nice soft bounce lighting indoors, but it's pretty good outdoors at night too.

I've done a brief review if you're interested ...

Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT Review - "Hands On" First Look at the Flash - Part 2 of 4

Can't wait till I can get my hands on another Radio Triggered Speedlite so I can try out some cool effects.


----------



## Strobe the globe (May 14, 2012)

You can download the manual for the Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT here (in English, French and Spanish) - 

http://support-hk.canon-asia.com/contents/HK/EN/0300751001.html

or if that does not work - 

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0/0300007510/01/600ex-600ex-rt-c-en.pdf


----------



## Jakontil (May 14, 2012)

hi mate, with this speed lite, can u actually get the speed of 1/8000 off shoe?


----------



## Strobe the globe (May 15, 2012)

Yes, the Speedlite 600EX-RT can sync with any shutter speed (according to the manual). However, when using high-speed sync, the maximum shutter speed on my Canon 60D is 1/250. You should check the max speed on your camera for high-speed sync. 

(I think that 1DX cameras don't have a restriction like this - but I'm not sure.)

The 600EX-RT manual says on p25 - "With high-speed sync, the flash can synchronise with all shutter speeds." Any restriction on this will probably lie with your camera.


----------



## leftnose (May 16, 2012)

Does the head zoom automatically when its tilted? Or are you doing it manually? Seems odd that it would zoom when tilted.


----------



## sovietdoc (May 16, 2012)

My 5d3 syncs with it at all speeds. High-speed sync gets you over 1/250, regular sync is limited by up to 1/250. 

Yes, when you tilt the head it automatically changes zoom mode. If you tilt it up to try and bounce off a sealing, it will enter a bounce mode if you're in E-TTL II, otherwise you can just set anything you want manually.

I havent played too much with manual settings but in full auto, this flash produces amazing results.


----------



## DB (May 16, 2012)

Strobe the globe said:


> Yes, the Speedlite 600EX-RT can sync with any shutter speed (according to the manual). However, when using high-speed sync, the maximum shutter speed on my Canon 60D is 1/250. You should check the max speed on your camera for high-speed sync.
> 
> (I think that 1DX cameras don't have a restriction like this - but I'm not sure.)
> 
> The 600EX-RT manual says on p25 - "With high-speed sync, the flash can synchronise with all shutter speeds." Any restriction on this will probably lie with your camera.



Your 60D flash sync of 1/250 is the maximum for non-HSS flashguns. When you select HSS in flash menu you can sync up to your maximum shutter speed of 1/8000th


----------



## Quasimodo (May 17, 2012)

Really happy to hear that you all are impressed with the new flash, as I am getting mine on Friday The obstacle I was afraid of (given that I don't have the money now to switch all the previous gear (I have a 430 EX II, 580 EX II, and a ST-E2)) was that it could not be controlled by the st-e2. According to the people in Canon, and in the camera store that I have spoken to, it is not a problem for this flash to be controlled by the st-e2. This is great news for me, which gives me the opportunity to upgrade my gear at my leisure

Can't wait to get it. 

Does anyone in here have a good tip for a lightweight and strong stick? monostick? (don't know the english word) to handhold a softbox or umbrella up high?


----------



## K3nt (May 21, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> Does anyone in here have a good tip for a lightweight and strong stick? monostick? (don't know the english word) to handhold a softbox or umbrella up high?



I was looking for something similar and finally got a 3-sectioned Velbon monopod. The Speedlite screws on to it nicely and it extends quite a bit. Not too heavy either, and it cost like 20USD. I think it said: "Velbon UP-400" on it.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 21, 2012)

K3nt said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone in here have a good tip for a lightweight and strong stick? monostick? (don't know the english word) to handhold a softbox or umbrella up high?
> ...



Thank you I went to the photostore, and explained what I wanted. He told me that I should just use my Benro Carbon monopod. So I bought a Lastolite adapter for umbrellas, and I tried the other day to shoot of my new 600 on it, and it works great. Also it has little weight to it.


----------



## Z (May 21, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> My 5d3 syncs with it at all speeds. High-speed sync gets you over 1/250, regular sync is limited by up to 1/250.



The 5D3 is quoted as having a max sync speed of 1/200s (?)


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jun 25, 2012)

DB said:


> Strobe the globe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the Speedlite 600EX-RT can sync with any shutter speed (according to the manual). However, when using high-speed sync, the maximum shutter speed on my Canon 60D is 1/250. You should check the max speed on your camera for high-speed sync.
> ...



I have not been able to get my 60D to increase its shutter-speed faster than 1/250 sec when it's linked with my 600EX-RT. When connected (even when selecting the HHS option), it stops at 1/250. Not sure how to do this. :-/


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 27, 2012)

Z said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> > My 5d3 syncs with it at all speeds. High-speed sync gets you over 1/250, regular sync is limited by up to 1/250.
> ...



Yes, the 5d3 has a max sync speed of 1/200s, same as 5d2.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 28, 2012)

Strobe the globe said:


> I have not been able to get my 60D to increase its shutter-speed faster than 1/250 sec when it's linked with my 600EX-RT. When connected (even when selecting the HHS option), it stops at 1/250. Not sure how to do this. :-/



I'm also the happy owner of my (first) 600rt! For the current price of €550 (wtf?!?!) for a *flash* it still feels somewhat silly, but I figured if I want to go into portrait photography all pros use radio control for off-camera flash, so better get the future-proof tech. And the flash sealing, build quality and features (aka 580ex2) are great. Finally: for the price of a Rebel, at least it's as large as a Rebel 

Since I'm also using the 60d:

* For on-camera flash, you should simply be able to use hss by selecting it on the flash, no idea why Canon made this step necessary at all. In Av mode, be sure to select "Auto" for the flash shutter speed range, *not* the default 60-250!

* For off-camera flash, hss doesn't work with the pop-up flash of the 60d controlling the 600rt. You need the 600rt to be the master on camera, and then all off-camera flashes (like my "budget" 430ex2) work with hss. Still, since the x-sync of the 60d is 1/250s, hss is only necessary for me for fill flash in bright daylight or capturing very fast movement.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have two of them, but when I set Master on camera and Slave off camera, I cannot get the Master to also flash, only the Slave. On a 5D Mark III.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I have two of them, but when I set Master on camera and Slave off camera, I cannot get the Master to also flash, only the Slave. On a 5D Mark III.



I only have one 600rt with an optical remote 430ex2, but you can switch the master to fire or not fire by pressing a button (in menu2, on the left side next to ratio). Works for me...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 2, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I have two of them, but when I set Master on camera and Slave off camera, I cannot get the Master to also flash, only the Slave. On a 5D Mark III.
> ...



Right. It's not working for me, on either speedlite, when I press it  There is an exclamation point next to the icon in the LCD panel and I cannot track down exactly what it means.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I figured it out. For some reason the speelight thought I had a color filter on, and had automatic color filter detection set to AUTO, so with an unidentified color filter on, it won't let you flash.


----------



## quartzie (Jul 8, 2012)

Strobe the globe said:


> Yes, the Speedlite 600EX-RT can sync with any shutter speed (according to the manual). However, when using high-speed sync, the maximum shutter speed on my Canon 60D is 1/250. You should check the max speed on your camera for high-speed sync.



Are you sure you have High speed sync turned on?
The 1/250s limit is what you get with non-HSS flashguns, HSS will easily allow 1/8000 on my 7D with a TTL gun on top. Can't vouch for the radio, though.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 11, 2012)

I have two 600s and the new transmitter. With the trasmitter and my two 600s I can sync up to 1/8000 with no issues. The 600 is awesome, but two with the new transmitter takes it to the next level. But, why did Canon leave out an AF assist beam on the transmitter??


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 11, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> But, why did Canon leave out an AF assist beam on the transmitter??



Many people seem to be wondering about that - I would rather get another 600rt than the rather expensive transmitter due to the missing af beam (which works excellent btw, seems to be better than on my 430ex2). Maybe the transmitter is so small that the beam wouldn't fit? Or they have an updated transmitter in the pipeline, together with the rumored 660rt with ettl-iii (featuring remote 2nd curtain sync )?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 12, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > But, why did Canon leave out an AF assist beam on the transmitter??
> ...



That's what I did. Went with 2 of the flashes (at a considerable cost  ) but I'm really happy with the performance. I love the master/slave and dual flash, as well as the Manual settings, semi-manual settings are amazing, and last but not least I love the exposure bracketing/compensation.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 12, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Flather said:
> ...



Using a 600 just for it's AF beam seems like a waste, but in some instances you need the AF beam. Having two 600s and the transmitter gives me flexibility.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't use it for the AF beam. I literally need an on-cam flash and a fill flash. Since this is full radio and optical transmission, having two of them for me is certainly not a waste. I think you thought I meant something else, which is OK, it's hard for me to figure out what others mean too when it's just reading words vs. hearing them speak 8)


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 13, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Using a 600 just for it's AF beam seems like a waste, but in some instances you need the AF beam. Having two 600s and the transmitter gives me flexibility.



If you already have 2 or more flashes and are sure never to use a tiny fill/bounce flash, maybe. But as a 2nd, the price tag of the transmitter is rather big given the flash that the whole flash tech is left out, the 600rt has optical control and the assist beam. So it's basically about less weight, but of course that's a good reason.

I guess the transmitter will be more attractive when (and if! - pretty please, Canon?) they come around releasing radio-addons for their legacy speedlites and studio strobes, then at least the optical control of the 600rt is not needed anymore.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 15, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> It's hard for me to figure out what others mean too when it's just reading words vs. hearing them speak 8)



+1


----------



## junjun cruz (Sep 5, 2012)

works perfectly on my 1Dx.....superb!


----------



## dlleno (Sep 13, 2012)

any issues getting the 600 and a 580 EX ii to play together?


----------



## wopbv4 (Sep 13, 2012)

yes, the 600 and 580 II will working together, but only in optical mode.
I have sold my st-e2 and two 580's and upgraded to st-e3-rt and two 600.
Sofar, I have been able to set everything that I needed with the camera menus. For example, set to HSS on menu and slaves will switch to HSS. With the "old" 580, I had to do an additional step: set HSS on the flash as well.
The on flash menus are so MUCH easier to use on the 600.
It was a bucket of money, but it sure is worth it.
I will need to spend more time to explore all the additional functionality, which is a lot.

Most important for me is the radio triggering, no more need for line of sight, which really helps when you use a small softbox on the flash


----------



## DB (Sep 14, 2012)

The pricing of the new flash appears to vary (a lot) by retailer. In many instances on eBay (mainly) you can find the new 600EX-RT for a lot less money than the 580EX II ???

I've purchased a T2i and a 7D over the years off these guys in South of England (UK), so I know that they're kosher, but the old 580EX II for $200 more than a new 600EX-RT? Plus they've been running these prices for several months now, on eBay too.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/DigiGood/Camera-Flashes-/_i.html?_fsub=9843257&_sid=55627949&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT - beware of grey imports with no warranties. *



DB said:


> The pricing of the new flash appears to vary (a lot) by retailer. In many instances on eBay (mainly) you can find the new 600EX-RT for a lot less money than the 580EX II ???
> 
> I've purchased a T2i and a 7D over the years off these guys in South of England (UK), so I know that they're kosher, but the old 580EX II for $200 more than a new 600EX-RT? Plus they've been running these prices for several months now, on eBay too.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/DigiGood/Camera-Flashes-/_i.html?_fsub=9843257&_sid=55627949&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322



Just be careful if you are buying a "grey import" from eBay etc. Check that it comes with at least a 1-year warranty, which allows you to get the speedlite serviced in the country that you are buying it in. Otherwise you might be paying expensive postage if there's an issue. I was given this advice before buying a lens - and was glad I got the warranty from my country - as there were issues that I had to get fixed.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 15, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I have two of them, but when I set Master on camera and Slave off camera, I cannot get the Master to also flash, only the Slave. On a 5D Mark III.



Hmm...check your settings...

I have 2x of them, and depending on how I set the master on camera, I can have it flash same times as the slave, or just set the slave to fire.

There is a setting on the flash where you can tell master to fire or not fire and just control the slave....

cayenne


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 20, 2013)

@ impressed:
YES!!!
After using the PW TT1 and 5, keep the protocol switching them on (f51c= flash, pw on flash, pw on cam, cam); then the first blown out picture, unreliable (better after 2 years or more tolerant....)
The Canon RT: switch on, wait 2 seconds- HERE WE ARE!!!
Yes, not cheap. But it made me sick to miss shots.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT - beware of grey imports with no warranties. *



Strobe the globe said:


> Just be careful if you are buying a "grey import" from eBay etc. Check that it comes with at least a 1-year warranty, which allows you to get the speedlite serviced in the country that you are buying it in.



I concur for lenses and camera bodies, but I'd risk to say if a Canon Speedlite breaks down in less than a year even with a lot of usage it's probably your fault so the warranty won't be any good... correct me if I'm wrong, but camera bodies (shutter) and lenses (is, af) with more mechanical moving parts seem more likely to fail due to a factory problem.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT - beware of grey imports with no warranties. *



Marsu42 said:


> Strobe the globe said:
> 
> 
> > Just be careful if you are buying a "grey import" from eBay etc. Check that it comes with at least a 1-year warranty, which allows you to get the speedlite serviced in the country that you are buying it in.
> ...



I remember reading something a few months ago that flash power affects flash life a lot. The more power used, the more heat is discharged, which causes the tubes to develop microfissures and ultimately crack, which is another reason why heavy users will gang multiple flashes (besides decreasing recycling time).


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT - beware of grey imports with no warranties. *



Random Orbits said:


> I remember reading something a few months ago that flash power affects flash life a lot. The more power used, the more heat is discharged, which causes the tubes to develop microfissures and ultimately crack, which is another reason why heavy users will gang multiple flashes (besides decreasing recycling time).



Sure, but the question is - how often will this happen in less than a year? My guess is not when you're not full time using it in high power / hss mode , so warranty won't matter since you'll pay for the repairs yourself anyway.


----------



## digital paradise (Aug 27, 2013)

And then there is this.

http://pixsylated.com/blog/update-deciding-between-canon-speedlites-600ex-rt-and-580ex-ii/


----------

